
Stages of a startup (infographic) - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/startup-stages
======
pedalpete
I'm not familiar with the Marmer model, and also don't see how it is really
different from the Customer Development Model, with the exception that it puts
timeframes to each stage.

I think the Funding Stages model is completely wrong. How many people are able
to raise a round of funding without proving product market fit. I see it more
as Financing Model might follow Customer Centric or Marmer.

